# Got my fence started today!!! (PICS) SHOULD I PUT ELECTRIC ON IT?



## jenlynn4 (Sep 30, 2012)

We made pretty good progress today.  Got all the wooden fence posts in and cemented.  Just need to put the braceing on and mark the lines for the T posts that will go inbetween and we will be ready for the fence. 
































sorry doubled up the last pic so I took the extra one off.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm wonderring if I should put electric on the fence to keep them from rubbing and damageing it????  Your thoughts?


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 2, 2012)

What kind of fencing are you using? If you are using regular field fence I'd suggest electric to keep them off of it and to keep their heads out of it. The spacing of regular field fencing allows them to get their heads through the fence and if they have horns they can get stuck which can be a problem.

We are about to put fence up ourselves (would have started this weekend but got hindered by a weekend of rain that is still going on). We spent the extra money to buy the goat/sheep fence that has 4-inch squares which prevents the goats from getting their heads through the fence. We are not planning on doing electric at this point, but it's mainly because we have young kids.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

I keep going back and forth on the fence...i want the goat fence but its so much more expensive but it may be worth the added expense.  Its either the goat fence or the field fence.  I cant decide.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 2, 2012)

Well when we put up our first set of fence (we build a lot off the dog lot we were using for the goats originally) we bought field fence because it was cheaper. The lot we put up isn't perfect (we used Tposts on the whole thing). Yes, the goats get their heads through the fence, but there has only been one time when one of them has gotten stuck and we had to help get him out. The goats will stand on, lean on, and rub against the fence. We have some spots where the fence is bent down a little. It wasn't put up like it was supposed to be though so I'm impressed that it is still in good shape even with the abuse the goats put it through! 

We bought the goat fence this time because originally we were going to be fencing in a place that was far enough away from the house that we wouldn't be able to just look out the window to check on the goats so we wanted fence that was safer for the goats to be where we couldn't check on them easily from the house. Since then we've changed where we are fencing in but still will be using the goat fence since the fencing will be by the roadside. We are now planning to fence in our whole front yard (about half an acre). We will be using the goat fence as far as it will go then tacking on the field fence we have left over since DH thinks the roll of goat fence won't cover the whole space and we have 3/4 of the roll of field fence left from the last time putting up fence. We are planning to make sure the field fence will be used close to the house  so we can keep an eye on goats getting their heads in it.

ETA: What type of program did you use to get your draw up of your fence set up? DH has been looking for software or a program that can draw out plans for our fence and hasn't found anything yet he likes.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

Its an old print master program that I purchased like 10 years ago.  I cant believe it still works.   LOL  Its good for makeing drawings and signature tags.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 2, 2012)

jenlynn4 said:
			
		

> Its an old print master program that I purchased like 10 years ago.  I cant believe it still works.   LOL  Its good for makeing drawings and signature tags.


Guess I need to look up print master to see if there is something downloadable for it. Or find where we can buy the software.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mine is print master 15   You may be able to download it somewhere on line?


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

I just checked on ebay..you can get the same program there for like 3 bucks!  LOL  Here is a link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Print-M...mage_Video_Audio_Software&hash=item3a6676c4b5


----------



## Fiberfling (Oct 31, 2012)

jenlynn4 said:
			
		

> I'm wonderring if I should put electric on the fence to keep them from rubbing and damageing it????  Your thoughts?


Yeah, go with electrics, maybe two strands so they won't stand on the fence or put their head through a space. 
Bunny


----------



## Bryan99705 (Feb 20, 2013)

Depending on predators, you may want a strand anong the outside or top


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would def. put electric up to protect the fence.


----------



## secuono (Mar 1, 2013)

Put electric up if you don't want them standing/smashing the fence down.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 28, 2013)

I use the Red Brand regular 4in. X 4in woven wire fence with an offset strand of electric wire about 6-8in off the ground and another at the top of the fence about head high and this has always worked for me. I use a powerful solar powered fence charger.


----------



## MDres (Apr 28, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> ETA: What type of program did you use to get your draw up of your fence set up? DH has been looking for software or a program that can draw out plans for our fence and hasn't found anything yet he likes.


The website for Horseguard Fence has an awesome satellite estimator. While it is formatted for their fencing product, it will still tell you how long your lines are, and how many T-posts you need. I use it constantly.... I have used the Horseguard tape in the past, and it is definitely a far superior product to the Dare or Safe-Fence tapes that are generally sold in feed stores. I don't use the Horseguard hardware, though. Just to bulky and PITA looking.... I use whatever 1 1/2" tape hardware I can find in the feedstore or catalogs, and haven't ever had a problem. 

http://www.horseguardfence.com/mapquote/plotmap2.php 

Also, there are extended insulators available for wire and tape, that fit on T-posts or wood posts. They are good for shocking the animal before they make contact with the fence. If the animal hits the wire, and pushes the wire so it contacts the field fence, it can diminish the shock the animal receives....


----------

